# I am a green broke guy with a green broke horse...



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! A huge wealth of knowledge here!

Just out of curiosity, about how much did that mustang cost ya at auction. I plan on getting one myself when I move out to my property.


----------



## RANGER295 (Nov 23, 2015)

Alhefner said:


> Welcome to the forum! A huge wealth of knowledge here!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, about how much did that mustang cost ya at auction. I plan on getting one myself when I move out to my property.


$300 which was the minimum bid for a saddle broke horse. Halter broke horses started at $150. The top selling horse went for $1200. Most went for the $400 to $600 range. I think some people were scared off by our horse's size. 

The auction we went to was in Sacramento. I know there is a prison program in Nevada too and I think prices are a bit higher there. Where are you located?


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in Reno right now but plan on moving out to Winnemucca in a year or so where I have 80 acres of high desert scrub. Those prices are not too bad. I want mustangs because of their high intelligence, adaptability, and easy keeping in general.

Yeah, 16 hands is pretty big for a mustang! I think I'll look for something about 14 hands since I'm only 5' 6" and sort of skinny.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you sound like a very capable person who will probably do just fine, even if it's been a while since you rode.


----------



## RANGER295 (Nov 23, 2015)

Alhefner said:


> I'm in Reno right now but plan on moving out to Winnemucca in a year or so where I have 80 acres of high desert scrub. Those prices are not too bad. I want mustangs because of their high intelligence, adaptability, and easy keeping in general.
> 
> Yeah, 16 hands is pretty big for a mustang! I think I'll look for something about 14 hands since I'm only 5' 6" and sort of skinny.


Those are the same reasons we wanted mustangs. Most of them are in the 14 hand range. I suspect that his lines have not been wild as long as others. Maybe a horse that escaped within the last couple generations and bred with the wild ones. I am 5' 11" (and pretty skinny too) so it is not bad for me but my wife is 5' 2" and it is funny to watch her try to get on the horse.



tinyliny said:


> you sound like a very capable person who will probably do just fine, even if it's been a while since you rode.


 Thank you for the vote of confidence. I never took lessons and did not ride a whole lot but it has been surprisingly easy. I am thinking about taking a few lessons just to make sure I am not teaching the horse bad habits.


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

RANGER295 said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence. I never took lessons and did not ride a whole lot but it has been surprisingly easy. I am thinking about taking a few lessons just to make sure I am not teaching the horse bad habits.


Darned good idea! I'm taking informal lessons at a stable outside of town. It's mostly going on rides with a bit of "lesson time" and pointers thrown in. So far, I love it!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a suggestion, likely due to the time of year.

Give your wife a 3-step mounting block for Christmas.


----------



## RANGER295 (Nov 23, 2015)

anndankev said:


> I have a suggestion, likely due to the time of year.
> 
> Give your wife a 3-step mounting block for Christmas.


great idea. Thank you.


----------

